# Truck tarp



## mikewhite85 (Aug 5, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...akeTrack=true&ssPageName=VIP:watchlink:top:en

This truck tarp any good you think?

I would love to have a tarp like this I could just unroll over my f350 dump. Not sure of the quality on this one though but 200 bucks sounds like a good deal.


----------



## bass_on_tap (Aug 5, 2010)

Price them locally. You might find that you can come close to that price and get a better quality roller system. Check out "truck bodies, truck repairs, truck sales (dump)" in the yellow pages as these folks would sell these. See if you find the same one as in the add and check out the quality of the mechanics, then compare to other costing slightly more. Frankly I'm surprised you don't have a tarp for the truck already. In some states there are big fines for un-covered loads that would buy you a nice tarp system! 
I've torn my tarp a few times and find that I can repair it easily with a flexable "goop" type product. I think the roller system is where the cost difference might come from. Also, harbor freight and TSC have these tarps.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Aug 5, 2010)

bass_on_tap said:


> Price them locally. You might find that you can come close to that price and get a better quality roller system. Check out "truck bodies, truck repairs, truck sales (dump)" in the yellow pages as these folks would sell these. See if you find the same one as in the add and check out the quality of the mechanics, then compare to other costing slightly more. Frankly I'm surprised you don't have a tarp for the truck already. In some states there are big fines for un-covered loads that would buy you a nice tarp system!
> I've torn my tarp a few times and find that I can repair it easily with a flexable "goop" type product. I think the roller system is where the cost difference might come from. Also, harbor freight and TSC have these tarps.



Thanks I will look into that. Right now I am just using a large tarp with bungee cords. I have hooks going along the outside of the dump body but having one of those roller systems would make it a lot easier.


----------



## CUCV (Aug 5, 2010)

I have that setup on my truck. It works well, the tarp is good quality and I think you will be hard pressed to beat the price. I want to get my truck setup with some bows and power tarp!


----------



## ATH (Aug 6, 2010)

A couple of other places to look:

http://www.harpstarps.com/

http://www.electratarp.com/

They both look to have nice systems. I thought about buying a roller for the dump trailer but just got a regular mesh tarp from harps. It is pretty nice and they (both places) make custom sizes for no more than what the internet order sizes are.


----------



## mattfr12 (Aug 6, 2010)

i got a brand new one custom fitted to my f550 with arches mounted and installed for 385.00 and has lasted 4 years without a tear. its 4 years old in the picture. a local tarp company calle neileys did it. they make full body tarps for tractor trailers and what not. its made out of trampoline material.


----------

